# Can someone help me draw my fursona?



## Viking Wolf (Mar 11, 2016)

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could help me create/draw my fursona. I'm new to the furry fandom I haven't told my parents yet and I'm waiting till I'm 18 to get any furry items, but I really want a fursona so I can feel like part of the fandom. I really feel like I would be a fox, I'm not looking for a super elaborate fursona just basic features nothing crazy detailed. Thank you

PS: If we need to communicate I have a skype we can do a live screen capture or something so I can give you an idea of what I'm looking for


----------



## Vin4ART (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds interesting. Are you willing to pay?

Userpage of vin4art -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are willing to pay I would be happy to draw your fursona for you if you want. Here is the link to my gallery Userpage of suki262 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Skype: suki6262


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 11, 2016)

Suki262 said:


> If you are willing to pay I would be happy to draw your fursona for you if you want. Here is the link to my gallery Userpage of suki262 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Skype: suki6262


what will I pay with paypal? I don't have a credit or debit card but I can tell my parents I'm buying a game or something. how much will it cost me? Thanks for the replies. I would also need to create a paypal.


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 11, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> what will I pay with paypal? I don't have a credit or debit card but I can tell my parents I'm buying a game or something. how much will it cost me? Thanks for the replies. I would also need to create a paypal.



If you want than sure and my prices if fully illustrated that would be $50+ depending on the complexity... If it's too much I accept downpayments to where you could pay the first half upfront and the rest when the piece is finished. But it's up to you on how you wanna go about the payment method


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 11, 2016)

Suki262 said:


> If you want than sure and my prices if fully illustrated that would be $50+ depending on the complexity... If it's too much I accept downpayments to where you could pay the first half upfront and the rest when the piece is finished. But it's up to you on how you wanna go about the payment method


Okay I will keep it in mind I need to save some money I'm not old enough for a job yet at least my parents say so, I might shovel some snow then ask my mom, thank you for the reply.


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 11, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> Okay I will keep it in mind I need to save some money I'm not old enough for a job yet at least my parents say so, I might shovel some snow then ask my mom, thank you for the reply.



No problem hun, note me if anything


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 12, 2016)

I honestly would offer up some of my time to help whip up something with you real quick, but I suffer from alot of things that keep me demotivated and tired as hell :c So Usually I have to end up doing things when I actually have the spark and not busy attending something with someone else. 

To which I'd say commissions are a good light under my butt, typically. I couldn't tell you a flat price anyway because my commission listings works more like a buffet table when you kinda build the commission details and balance its price to fit your desires and affordability. BUT, saving IS something I encourage in life, so honestly I wouldnt suggest it, but I just mentioning it as an option. 

We'll see how I feel by tomorrow and if I get some of my current work loads off, I'll prolly be up for it without pay. I mean as long as youre not asking for some kinda full ref but more of a concept picture, then it should be easy (besides a Draft concept of a character is what I'd highly recommend starting with as opposed to going for bigger styles. Save money to pay for the good stuff when you have a better idea about your fursona to begin with rather than a fursona you havent even made yet). No promises ofcourse, still seek, but we'll see. Just so tired right now hehe..


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 12, 2016)

Da' fursonas


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 12, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Da' fursonas


 I LOVE IT


----------



## Lightning96321 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm glad to see someone wasn't afraid to ask......... not implying I don't want to ask........ or am to shy to.........


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 16, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> I'm glad to see someone wasn't afraid to ask......... not implying I don't want to ask........ or am to shy to.........


ask what?


----------



## bloop (Dec 10, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> ask what?


I believe that they are too scared to ask for someone to draw their fursona.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 10, 2016)

The leaches that come to these kind of posts are so funny XD
Asking huge fees from children even after finding out they have no money. Silly.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 10, 2016)

Suki262 said:


> If you want than sure and my prices if fully illustrated that would be $50+ depending on the complexity...



*sprays you with mosquito repellent* Bad.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The leaches that come to these kind of posts are so funny XD
> Asking huge fees from children even after finding out they have no money. Silly.


On the other side, walking around forums and asking for free artwork easily qualifies as leaching too. There is a separate forum with free art slots and a list of request-accepting artists - otherwise, expect to fork over some dosh, because drawing thingies ain't easy, and artists need to eat something too.


----------

